# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Musique >  Quelle est votre sonnerie de tlphone ?

## FoX_*D i E*

Salut  tous,

Je vous invite  poster ici votre sonnerie de tlphone.
Je ne sais pas si ce sujet va veiller beaucoup de monde, mais on sait jamais.

Donc je commence :




 partir de 1:33

----------


## sevyc64

Pour ma part c'est PPK - Resurrection,  partir de 1:51





_Je ne sais plus si c'est exactement ce morceau l ou un de ses nombreux remix_

----------


## Lady

Moi c'est la musique la moins pourrie fournie avec le tel

----------


## LooserBoy

Je n'ai pas pu voter car il n'y a pas l'option qui me conviendrait.
Je n'utilise que le mode silencieux (vibreur) car je ne supporte pas les *% de sonneries.  ::aie:: 
il n'y a que la fonction reveil qui dispose d'une sonnerie...
Celle-ci:

----------


## sevyc64

> Je n'utilise que le mode silencieux (vibreur) car je ne supporte pas les *% de sonneries.


A condition d'avoir un bon vibreur

Sur le mien, mme dans la poche contre la cuisse je ne sens pas le vibreur tellement il est peu puissant.

----------


## Jidefix

Suite  la sortie de l'pisode 12 des "Chevaliers du Zodiaque abrg", j'ai dcid de mettre le gnrique de dbut ("Neon Knights" de Black Sabbath)

a me fait marrer  chaque fois, mais du coup j'ai dj loup des appels pour laisser la musique  ::D:

----------


## Malinaka

ACDC, Highway to hell: http://youtu.be/YJQp7Id2ywE

----------


## maxusn

Kansas, carry on my wayward son (depuis que je regarde supernatural : gnrique de fin de saison)

----------


## LooserBoy

> A condition d'avoir un bon vibreur
> 
> Sur le mien, mme dans la poche contre la cuisse je ne sens pas le vibreur tellement il est peu puissant.


Il n'y a que dans les transports en commun que je ne le sens pas toujours.
C'est un Nokia N8... Un vrai marteau piqueur quand il est pos sur la table.  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

Moi c'est le theme d'Happy - Fairy Tail 

oui j'ai 24 ans ?  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

Je n'ai pas pu voter car il n'y a pas l'option qui me conviendrait : pas accs  youtube ici.

Pour ma part c'est Sonate au Clair de Lune, parce que c'est gai.

Sinon, quand je sors et que je dois absolument entendre le portable (et que, mme  fond, Moonlight Sonata ne s'entend pas quand on est dans la rue), je mets Glorious Morning (thme du jeu Age of War) de Waterflame.

----------


## giragu03

Je n'ai pas pu voter non plus car il n'y a pas l'option qui me conviendrait :  J'ai transfr une musique qui n'est pas disponible sur Youtube .
Un morceau folklorique, repiqu  partir d'un 33 tours  ::aie::  (au moins, si je tombe sur quelqu'un qui a la mme sonnerie, c'est qu'il l'aura fait exprs...)

----------


## Max

Alors pour ma part, je suis comme LooserBoy, je suis quasiment en permanence en vibreur, les sonneries m'exasprent  ::aie:: .

Mais pour les fois o j'ai absolument besoin d'entendre mon tlphone sonner,  partir de 00:22 :


Et sinon avant j'ai longtemps eu celle-l,  01:06 :

----------


## FoX_*D i E*

interessant tout ca,
dsol mais je n'arrive pas  editer le sondage.
Mais ca me surprends, vous etes au moins 3 a mettre le mode vibreur at vitam eternam, je n'y aurais pas pens.

----------


## ok.Idriss

Option ajoute au sondage.

----------


## FoX_*D i E*

> Option ajoute au sondage.


je te remercie

----------


## Barsy

Rodrigo y Gabriela. En ce moment c'est celle l : 




Et avant c'tait celle l :

----------


## LooserBoy

> interessant tout ca,
> ...
> Mais ca me surprends, vous etes au moins 3 a mettre le mode vibreur at vitam eternam, je n'y aurais pas pens.


Aprs avoir pass pas mal de temps en open space ou en runion, c'est devenu presque un rflexe de dsactiver la sonnerie.
Avec l'habitude, le mode vibreur devient le mode par dfaut du tlphone.

A vot.

----------


## Rayek

bon geek que je suis j'ai la musique de victoire d'un combat de Final Fantasy VII  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lapinoob

Moi aussi en mode seulement vibreur car pas encore reussi a ajouter une musique comme sonnerie (nexus 4)  ::mouarf:: 

Mais en reveil je suis sur un bon Limp Bizkit - Rollin avec la petite phrase d'intro pour se reveiller en douceur  ::):

----------


## Malcomiix

> Moi aussi en mode seulement vibreur car pas encore reussi a ajouter une musique comme sonnerie (nexus 4) 
> 
> Mais en reveil je suis sur un bon Limp Bizkit - Rollin avec la petite phrase d'intro pour se reveiller en douceur


Est ce le remix Urban assault ? :p Turie !

Pour ma part Youtube n'est pas dispo au bureau ^^ Donc petit link deezer ^^!

http://www.deezer.com/track/17827331  ::ccool:: 

Movado - Settle Down  ::aie::

----------


## The_Sorrow

> bon geek que je suis j'ai la musique de victoire d'un combat de Final Fantasy VII


Ah a, c'est quand mon minuteur termine son compte  rebours !  :8-): 

Depuis peu, la version studio coupe (il n'y a pas les premires secondes avec le tonerre) de ceci : [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3WJX1cIuY4"]Amon Amarth - "Twilight of the Thunder God"  Metal Blade Records - YouTube[/ame]
Effet garanti en open space un peu prude.  ::mouarf::

----------


## kOrt3x

Moi c'est les 3/4 du temps en vibreur, mais sinon, a doit tre la sonnerie par dfaut, comme c'est un nouveau tlphone, je ne sais mme pas.

----------


## Ambree12

C'est ma sonnerie prfre: https://sonnerie123.mobi/sonnerie-su...akamura-niska/

----------


## Darkzinus

Mon tlphone est presque tout le temps en silencieux. Quand il ne l'est pas il s'agit de l'introduction de concerto pour Berlin (Vladimir Cosma, BO du filme la 7me cible).

----------


## Sunchaser

> C'est ma sonnerie prfre: https://sonnerie123.mobi/sonnerie-su...akamura-niska/


Dterrage:
. hauteur 5 ans
-> est-ce un record?
Il y a du y avoir plus fort je pense...

----------


## Alvaten

Une sonnerie par dfaut de mon tlphone, ou en mode vibreur dans 50 % du temp.

Un moment j'avais mis du Katakylsm mais ca drangeait mes collgues quand j'oubliais de mettre le vibreur  ::P:

----------


## Invit

moi c'est le bip bip du sputnik :
https://www.nasa.gov/mp3/578626main_sputnik-beep.mp3

Pour les textos, c'est  Roger roll, discovery  
https://www.nasa.gov/mp3/640170main_Roger%20Roll.mp3

Tous des sons provenant du site de la NASA :
https://www.nasa.gov/connect/sounds/index.html

----------


## Sunchaser

Ben, sinon, de mon ct j'ai mis le dbut de 


Comme on m'appelle pas souvent,  chaque fois, ca me surprends voire ca me fait flipper  ::mouarf::

----------


## Walter M

> Salut  tous,
> 
> Je vous invite  poster ici votre sonnerie de tlphone.
> Je ne sais pas si ce sujet va veiller beaucoup de monde, mais on sait jamais.
> 
> Donc je commence :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai bien aim cette musique mais il faut bien diminuer le volume a risque de faire trop de problmes surtout la nuit lool

----------


## Ryu2000

En sonnerie dSMS j'avais mis a :


Je trouvais a trop classe  :8-):

----------


## MildredRivera

Vous pouvez utiliser les meilleures sonneries sur download de toques para celular pour couter les dernires chansons mises  jour en permanence.

----------

